# NREMT Online Contact



## Tigger (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone have an email address for general inquiries to the NR? I am out of the country for the next couple months and they don't have an 800 number meaning that I'd be paying a fair amount of money to call them.

Or perhaps someone has a better solution to my question. I mailed my application to them six weeks ago but there are no changes in my online account, any idea why this might be? I have a sneaking suspicion it has not been received.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 18, 2012)

I tried the online route with them for a while but until I got through to the contact who dealt with my particular issue by phone and got their direct email I had no luck with emailing them so I think ya will need to keep on the phone!


----------



## medicdan (Mar 18, 2012)

Your best bet is to call, and skype seems to be the best way to do that from overseas (with internet). Have you tried that?


----------

